# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  Giant Freakin Robot

## Airicist

giantfreakinrobot.com - sci-fi and sci-fi in real life.

facebook.com/giantfreakinrobot

twitter.com/GFRobot




> Giant Freakin Robot is an independent sci-fi website dedicated to stomping the realms of science fiction. What we do here is intended only as entertainment. Don't take us too seriously.

----------

